# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  5 gallon octagon is awesome!

## djprincessx

Well, I finally got my extra cardinal tetras from Petco. I got 3 more so it could be 5 cardinals and my octinoculous but I guess God only wanted me to have 4 because 1 died, went and exchanged him, found out my water perameters are great except for hard water :P Got the new one in, a day or two later, another one passed. But I've had the 4 and the octi in there now for over 2 weeks. Tank is awesome. It's taking care of itself. I vacuumed it for the first time ever a week ago, and wow, there was barely any waste. Only problem is that it sits in direct sunlight for like an hour, so I have to clean the algea out quite regularly, but nothing other than that. I also use Cycle in it once a week, just 1/2 a capful since it's only 5 gallons, and I swear by that product. It's great. I had no deaths during cycling, and even with the new fish, my ammonia didn't spike :P I mean, it might also be because I kick butt at fish tanks but hey, I wouldn't be where I am without the help of many people on forums so I love to give my help now  :Smile:  I will have pics up soon, because it's a nice little setup. Still deciding if I am going to put my 29 long out, but I really don't think we have the room in the new place. Once we finally move from NY to FL and have a nice big house where we are making mortgage payments on, instead of ridiculous rent, then the 29 long and the 55 gallon will be up  :Smile:  55 for clown loaches, and whatever else I decide in there, and then the 29 long for malawi cichlids, not too many, but a nice amount. I love getting them when they're only an inch and 1/2 and watching them grow up, it's great!  :Smile:  Anyways, like I said, pics up soon, even if it is only a 5 gallon! It's my 5 gallon  :fishy: 

-Leslie

----------


## lost

It sounds a nice set up looking foward to the pics :Big Grin:

----------


## Timo

Looking foward to these pics too  :Big Grin: .

----------

